# Wallpaper Gallery App?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I see tons of these on the market, dingy little apps that showcase a few wallpapers. Is there a way to make them online, or can someone help me out? I need a app to showcase my wallpapers for my Simple Red CM7 theme


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never done anything with system settings like that, but I would love to learn it. Let me check it out tomorrow and I will respond here stating if I am willing to take it up. Most likely I will because I love learning, but I don't want to make any promises. I'll let you know!


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Turns out it is really simple to set the background. I will throw something together, then will post it. I will just use some images from the web for now, then we can add yours later.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

sweet, thanks for the help!


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I threw this together. Let me know if it is what you were looking for.
DOWNLOAD AT : http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1467-CM7-THEME-BETA-A-Simple-Red-Theme
And I just realized that it is Simple Red not Simply Red, I will fix that if you want me to actually make it for you.

To use:
Pressing the image will bring you to a larger view of it. Pressing and holding will set as background.
When you are viewing the image in the larger view, press menu and then you are able to set as background from there.

Let me know!


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

THATS PERFECT! Can I email you the images I want to put in? Thanks!


----------



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea, Ill PM you my email. Also can you include an app icon?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

ya no prob


----------

